# New Outback



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I found this on the web:

18RS

Looks like they removed the sofa from a 21RS, squished the dinnette up against the queen slide, and removed the front bunks.

Just seeing the pics gives me clastrophobia

Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

could you double check the link... It doesn't see to work for me.

Tim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> could you double check the link... It doesn't see to work for me.
> 
> Tim


Try the link again Tim. I changed it and it works now.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I agree, mighty tight in there







It appears that there is still a forward bunk bed...why wouldn't they just put in two?









I think I'll keep my 28


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is a Canadian ad, maybe this model is
only available in Canada???









The floor plan is nice for just 2 peolpe... Maybe they didn't put
two bunks in because it gave more head room. On the model with 
2 bunks it is the bottom bunk that flips out of the way.

A narrow shelf along the front would be nice.

MaeJae


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

At least the 21RS owners won't be the ones kicked around anymore.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> That is a Canadian ad, maybe this model is
> only available in Canada???
> 
> 
> ...


From what I was told it was intended torwards people that want to get deeper into the back woods
And is in the 07 Brochure so it should be available through out the U.S.

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ooooh how cute.

John


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Where is the fridge? Either next to the couch or behind the bathroom door?

Wish it still had two bunks.

Thanks for the pictures.

Beth


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

> That is a Canadian ad, maybe this model is
> only available in Canada???


Maybe if it's a Canadian ad their measurments are just a little short. You know, like their $1.00 is smaller than our's!







That would explain why it looks tiny.









Bob


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I agree, mighty tight in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weight?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you think you would get claustrophobic in THAT one (?), you should have seen the first camper I ever owned. It was a 16 1/2' Scotty. Had a dinette that made into a bed in the front, kitchen with walkway and bathroom on the other side in the middle, and a couch that made into a bed in the back. Roomy, huh? There WAS no slide!! You sat on the toilet to shower. Comfy, huh???







It was something along the lines of the Casita, I think, only it was much heavier.
Darlene


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Did anyone see the price? $21,000







We paid less for our 31RQS, and we can sleep about 100 more people!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bill_pfaff said:


> I agree, mighty tight in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weight?
[/quote]

At first I thought you were asking me a very personal question








How much could an extra bunk weigh?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Like the Mini Cooper could fit in the glove box for a spare car (instead of a spare tire), this 18RS could be a spare trailer (it could almost fit under the bunk).


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey dan, they are also coming out with a new 26rs
with a king size pull out bed.
campingnut18


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I agree, mighty tight in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weight?
[/quote]

At first I thought you were asking me a very personal question








How much could an extra bunk weigh?
[/quote]
Now that's a weighty thought!

I was reaching at straws with the "weight" question.

Sometimes you have to wonder what lies in the minds of the designers. However, in the designerâ€™s defense, I think marketing gets in there at times and they can screw up anything. I often wonder if any of them have ever been camping.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I think it's cute. As long as it has the two front bunks and fridge. It's a small trailer but could sleep 6 with the dinette down. And best of all, it's an OUTBACK>


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> hey dan, they are also coming out with a new 26rs
> with a king size pull out bed.
> campingnut18


Lamar, do you mean this one?

26KBRS

Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Eubies said:


> Where is the fridge? Either next to the couch or behind the bathroom door?
> 
> Wish it still had two bunks.
> 
> ...


The fridge is forward of the bathroom, aft of the bunks and on the street side of the trailer.

It is cute but man is it small!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

3LEES said:


> hey dan, they are also coming out with a new 26rs
> with a king size pull out bed.
> campingnut18


Lamar, do you mean this one?

26KBRS

Dan
[/quote]

I like the looks of this one.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

It's a cutie! Beats a popup or tent


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Specs on the 18 are listed on Keystones site. No pics. KEYSTONE


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Specs on the 18 are listed on Keystones site. No pics. KEYSTONE


And unfortunately, no floor plan.

Ya'd think that since they are building it, they might have a floor plan?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Specs on the 18 are listed on Keystones site. No pics. KEYSTONE


And unfortunately, no floor plan.

Ya'd think that since they are building it, they might have a floor plan?








[/quote]

Do you really think Gilligan would be able to fiqure out a floorplan when he can't get the tank handles correct.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We saw the new 32TT at the rally. Ovrall length was 34' 6" but it was nice. The rear slide area had a pull out couch to a full size bed. Above it was a fold down bunk, looked alike 34" wide. Across was cabinets and a television location. It was a nice small room. A nice layout


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Already talked to Lakeshore on that one.They have one but are expecting more current price $22,500 but I'll see late winter what they want for it. If I can't get a fiver that one will do. FEVER TIME.

John


----------

